# So I'm not even sure how this is possible, but Mrs. NJ is PG again... WTF



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Somebody please shoot me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 25, 2014)

Your [email protected]$&amp;ng kidding me!


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't get it. Fu$#! How is it even possible?!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 25, 2014)

I thought you had the snip snip and isn't she breast feeding?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2014)

Softened the cervix?


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

I didn't get the Snip yet. Things have been so crazy here. Been no time. I'm so pissed.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2014)

Been six weeks already?


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah. Friday will be 8 weeks. Fuck!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah, timeline doesn't seem right. You'd be right at the 6 week mark cuz your kid was a couple weeks behind mine and mine is just 2 months old... What kind of voodoo magic are you pulling here?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 25, 2014)

Irish twins? 6 weeks is definitely possible.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Mrs NJ just went for her 6 week appointment last Thursday. My bad, it's just 6 weeks.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 25, 2014)

Fuck it I'm going to get my sample analyzed tomorrow... Ain't taking no damn chances.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not really thinking straight right now. But trust me, all of the pics sticks say the same. NJmike is Fucked.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Congrats! 2 rugrats back to back!


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah, great. Where the hell am I supposed to put this one...


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 25, 2014)

Congrats! Ya'll building a bigger house yet?


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Just put the new one in the doghouse where you'll likely be for the next couple years.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

WTF? Yeah, with what $. Gonna end up moving in with my in-laws now.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 25, 2014)

What inlaws? They'll likely disown ya!


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

You're helping right now. I need a fucking drink...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2014)

If it's a girl well take it. Our kids are getting old and annoying and shit.....


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Funny


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

I can't even think about having 4 women in the house


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 25, 2014)

We're you trying to stay warm after the last one popped out? Heard something about your area getting wicked weather


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

I hate this cold weather


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Holy hell NJ?! Way to get right down to business after #3. LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm like beyond at a loss here. How? How is this freaking possible?


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Gotta keep warm, thought it was just an Alaskan issue with winter conceptions


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Great another October baby for us..


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Just in time for winter


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah two October babies, one January and one Feb


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

At least I'll get another $1600 in child tax credit


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

I guess that's how I'm getting my sweet mini van. Fuck, I hate mini vans.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry for the language. I shouldn't be cursing. Sorry


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Gettin a head start fer drinkin


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Not enough booze in the house to tackle this.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 25, 2014)

there's no language cencorship in the STB forum... or at least it isn't heavily enforced.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 25, 2014)

drive up to CT, I've got booze.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 25, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> At least I'll get another $1600 in child tax credit


Be sure to thank mudpuppy


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Sapper said:


> drive up to CT, I've got booze.


I may not come back


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > At least I'll get another $1600 in child tax credit
> ...


Thanks MP (now someone explain why since I'm still tech a noob)


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 25, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> > drive up to CT, I've got booze.
> ...


Must... Resist... Crude... Sexual... Joke...


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 25, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


He has no children but enjoys paying taxes that gives credit to those with kids. It's like he's raising kids he never will meet


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

That rich, huh? Well I Thank him


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 25, 2014)

NJ congrats....I think.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks..... I think


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm going to post in here just because I think this is your EB Survivor Challenge thread, and I admire the creativity.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

I wish it were the case


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 25, 2014)

Technically, it meets the requirements of the challenge. But if you made this up to win a survivor challenge on an internet message board, I'd send screen shots of it to your wife... just saying.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 25, 2014)

^^^ now that would be funny


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Feel free. I'm sure it's the least of her concerns right now.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 25, 2014)

did you trip and fall or something? just trying to figure out how you would have the energy...


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 25, 2014)

I've heard women are most fertile within the first six months after having a baby. The breastfeeding thing doesn't work for everyone - it certainly didn't for my MIL.

I suggest you look into getting snipped ASAP, before life gets even crazier. Hoping things turn out for the best.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2014)

Get a suburban! 4WD


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 26, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> I suggest you look into getting snipped ASAP, before life gets even crazier. Hoping things turn out for the best.


Just don't let the misses do it, ya might become a Bobbett!


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 26, 2014)

Screw the mini van, cops watch those; go for the full size 15 pak. Have a real stabbin cabin...


----------



## cement (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats NJ!

and thanks again MP.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Feb 26, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I don't get it. Fu$#! How is it even possible?!




Well, if you're not even sure how this is possible, that might be part of the problem........ :smileyballs:

Congrats!


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 26, 2014)

Damn, congrats NJ! Mrs. Ble wouldn't even let me touch her, much less :bananadoggywow: that soon after she gave birth. I'll have a drink for you this weekend. Oh, and set up an appointment with the urologist asap!


----------



## cement (Feb 26, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck!
> ...


do we need to have a talk son?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 26, 2014)

my dad and his sister are irish twins...they are only 10 month apart


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 26, 2014)

Congratulations!!

you win...

stopping at target and running through the self checkout aisle on the way home tonight...


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 26, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Yeah, great. Where the hell am I supposed to put this one...


they can share a room since they will be so close in age


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 26, 2014)

by the way, my brother and I are 13 months apart. It was great when we were growing up.

January and October - at least they'll be a year apart in school.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 26, 2014)

Mrs Dex found out she was pregnant with #2 at our sons 1st bday party.


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 26, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...




For transport: I've seen parents stack 3 kids on a single umbrella stroller. No need for a bulky double stroller!

I cried both times I found out I was pregnant, and stayed in denial for four months each time. So I get the thing about having mixed feelings. Wouldn't trade it now for any of the plans I had for myself, though.


----------



## csb (Feb 26, 2014)

Wait, this is a Survivor challenge?

If not, you're fucked!


----------



## csb (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, technically Mrs. NJ was fucked, but you know what I mean.


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 26, 2014)

It takes two to tango.


----------



## csb (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes, but grammatically-speaking I think he is fucking, while she's fucked? I dunno.


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 26, 2014)

"She said she did all the work!" - Randall in Clerks


----------



## csb (Feb 26, 2014)

"Try not to suck any dick on your way out to the parking lot!"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 26, 2014)

37!


----------



## csb (Feb 26, 2014)

I say NJMike has to name this next kid after either one of us from eb.com or the winter storm during which it was conceived.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 26, 2014)

csb said:


> I say NJMike has to name this next kid after either one of us from eb.com or the winter storm during which it was conceived.


after beginning to come to my senses and to grips with this all, I like this idea. Someone from eb.com it is...


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 26, 2014)

I kinda like "Polar Vortex NJmike". Kid sounds like an ass kicker before you meet him.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow, talk about a quick turnaround NJ!

Congrats on the little one?!


----------



## csb (Feb 26, 2014)

New Jersey Blizzard has a certain ring to it.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 26, 2014)

How's that old expression go? something like "closing the barn door after the horse already got out".

no need to go ASAP...he's got another 8-9 month +/- reprieve.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 26, 2014)

damn it! again with the weather. All of my kids were born around severe snow storms, and now this one appears to have been conceived around the latest blizzard.


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 26, 2014)

Snippity snip snip snip


----------



## csb (Feb 26, 2014)

I suggest you nickname the kid "Lil' Heater."


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 26, 2014)

I like that


----------



## csb (Feb 26, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Unexpected Bill would be a good name.


:applause:


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 26, 2014)

ISWYDT


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 26, 2014)

I know 4 is much different than 3 but if its any consolation I thought 2 was the perfect number and I still remember coming home to see a positive pregnancy test in the trash after we had 2.. I was, not really angry, but not looking forward to putting another one through child care and just all the baby "crap" literal and figurative.. but 11 years later I have to say my 3rd is probably my favorite (dont tell the others) I envision him and I hanging out a lot when I am old (I hope)...i hope we get into some serious shit one day


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 26, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> ...i hope we get into some serious shit one day


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 26, 2014)

my dog eats my babies toys. Good luck with that if you have a dog


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 26, 2014)

NJ's future family picture:


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 26, 2014)

you guys suck, lol


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 26, 2014)

We are just trying to make you feel like home around here


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 26, 2014)

it's all good.


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 26, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> it's all good.




The fact that people are giving you $hit or that you're having another one right off the bat?


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 26, 2014)

at this point both. what's the difference.


----------



## csb (Feb 26, 2014)

New name vote- Karl Terzhagi


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 26, 2014)

I like it for the engineering connection, but what exactly is the reason for this name particular?


----------



## csb (Feb 26, 2014)

One time, long ago, I was involved in the student chapter of ASCE. We were at the US Air Force Academy because they were the regional hosts. At one point during the banquet, one of the advisers from USAFA got TANKED and came up to us and yelled, "Karl Terzhagi was my father. He was an abusive bastard." All false, of course, but it was hilarious to hear a drunk engineer in an USAF uniform go off on Terzhagi.

So there's the exact reason for this name in particular.


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 26, 2014)

Duh, bearing capacity dumb ass!


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 26, 2014)

If we're going capacities, why not Meyerhofs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 26, 2014)

Terzhagi sounds cooler


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 26, 2014)

Cudoto presents both names / methods


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 26, 2014)

roscodog05 said:


> Terzhagi sounds cooler


The more I consider it, the more I like this name...


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 26, 2014)

I kinda like Chip Chipowski


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 26, 2014)

Could always go with LS. Little Shit


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 26, 2014)

I like Whiskey Tango Foxtrot as a name.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 26, 2014)

makes for good initials Nice MA


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 26, 2014)

Or just be up front about the situation and just name it "Whoops"


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 26, 2014)

Or TU...


----------



## csb (Feb 26, 2014)

"And this is our youngest, Pull Out."


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 26, 2014)

seriously, you guys are all cool. a lot of the posts made me smile today.


----------



## Supe (Feb 26, 2014)

I think one must have high-fived the other as they passed in/out.


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 26, 2014)

csb said:


> "And this is our youngest, Pull Out."




This is kind of another vote for Terzaghi; he devised an equation for pull out resistance (which the NJs certainly had a high factor of safety against).


----------



## csb (Feb 26, 2014)

Only on an engineering board would a failed contraceptive measure get compared to soil mechanics. I salute you, YMZ.


----------



## ventilator (Feb 26, 2014)

pretty sure you don't get pregnant checking the soil mechanics...


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 26, 2014)

YMZ has had some good points recently. A retaining wall failure can cause all kinds of spillage.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 26, 2014)

You're thinking of a coffer dam, not a retaining wall


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 26, 2014)

Retaining walls can cause spills too.

Coffer dams are just a better example for this situation.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 26, 2014)

What about beaver dams? No love for them?


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

so here's what I don't get. My wife and I discussed the use of a 5-year contraceptive. It is supposed to be more efficient the snip snip or even tying the tubes. In fact, it was explained to me that there is a 1/1000 failure chance for both the tubes and snip, where as a 1/2000 failure chance for the contraceptive.


----------



## ventilator (Feb 27, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> so here's what I don't get. My wife and I discussed the use of a 5-year contraceptive. It is supposed to be more efficient the snip snip or even tying the tubes. In fact, it was explained to me that there is a 1/1000 failure chance for both the tubes and snip, where as a 1/2000 failure chance for the contraceptive.


Is that the thing they implant in the side of the uterus? My wife used that for a short time after our 2nd but it made her gain wait so she had them take it out like a month later, there went $500 real quick.

I know they are very effective but they have to be inserted correctly and if it doesn't stick or something like that then it doesn't work as well. At least that's what I remember.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

that's the thing. it's fully covered under the insurance. no out of pocket expenses


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 27, 2014)

I believe in order for any contraceptive to work it has to be implemented and not just discussed. Alternately if the interaction was kept at the discussion level I don't believe conception could occur. sounds like a failure on two accounts.


----------



## csb (Feb 27, 2014)

Stop putting your (censored) in your wife. Get a different hobby than making children.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 27, 2014)

csb said:


> Stop putting your (censored) in your wife. Get a different hobby than making children.


he does...he takes care of them too, hence all the late night posts. I guess he doesn't want those late night sessions to end. To each his own. Personally, I like sleep.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 27, 2014)

The old snip snip is effective. However, if your doc does the sure-as-sh*t procedure, it's snip snip, cauterize cauterize, crimp crimp.

Then just PIIHB and you're right as rain.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> The old snip snip is effective. However, if your doc does the sure-as-sh*t procedure, it's snip snip, cauterize cauterize, crimp crimp.
> 
> Then just PIIHB and you're right as rain.




Yea, and it's a bit unsettling to see smoke coming up from that area, at least outside the bedroom...


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 27, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> so here's what I don't get. My wife and I discussed the use of a 5-year contraceptive. It is supposed to be more efficient the snip snip or even tying the tubes. In fact, it was explained to me that there is a 1/1000 failure chance for both the tubes and snip, where as a 1/2000 failure chance for the contraceptive.


heard too many horror stories of those things going wrong and causing major health issues. No thanks.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 27, 2014)

Make the wife turn the oven off. No snip for me.


----------



## K19 (Feb 27, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Make the wife turn the oven off. No snip for me.




Do you speak from experience? How does this "make the wife" thing work?


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 27, 2014)

It involves more than $400 (or $97 when deductibles are met).


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

How does one get a woman to do anything without some sort of bribe?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 27, 2014)

Mrs Dex had two very rough pregnancies (expensive meds, multiple ER visits, etc), and wanted to make sure she would never get pregnant again. It's not that she didn't want more kids, she just didn't want to get pregnant again. Almost to the day, 6 weeks after Mini-Dex #2 was born, she was in the OB/GYN getting things shut down.

This is what she had done:

http://www.essure.com/

It was an outpatient procedure and she was back at work the next day.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 27, 2014)

NJ,

I was joking about your situation with my wife last night since the 6 week mark passed yesterday for us and she raised some valid points:

- how would you know already? it's not standard procedure to check for pregnancy at the 6 week check up and there are some lady mechanics involved before you would be suspicious...

- for finding out so soon, you would have had to predate the 6 week barrier by a significant amount in order for any tests that were ran to be conclusive...

.

.

.

you've got some splaining to do...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> NJ,
> 
> I was joking about your situation with my wife last night since the 6 week mark passed yesterday for us and she raised some valid points:
> 
> ...


+1000


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

JUST KIDDING.....


----------



## csb (Feb 27, 2014)

I never April Fools about such things, since it wouldn't be funny at all if it happened. But, if it happens to you, ha ha.


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi there


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi there


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi there


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi there


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi there


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi there


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi there


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi there


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi there


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi there


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

SQUIRREL!


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

SQUIRREL!


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

SQUIRREL!


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi there


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh! A ball! Oh, boy! Oh, boy! A ball!


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh! A ball! Oh, boy! Oh, boy! A ball!


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh! A ball! Oh, boy! Oh, boy! A ball!


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh! A ball! Oh, boy! Oh, boy! A ball!


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh! A ball! Oh, boy! Oh, boy! A ball!


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh! A ball! Oh, boy! Oh, boy! A ball!


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh! A ball! Oh, boy! Oh, boy! A ball!


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh! A ball! Oh, boy! Oh, boy! A ball!


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh! A ball! Oh, boy! Oh, boy! A ball!


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

SQUIRREL!


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

SQUIRREL!


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

SQUIRREL!


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

SQUIRREL!


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

SQUIRREL!


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

what's an alias? I'm a dog


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

SQUIRREL!


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

SQUIRREL!


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

SQUIRREL!


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

what's an alias? I'm a dog


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

NJmike is a tool


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

NJmike is a tool


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

NJmike is a tool


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

NJmike is a tool


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

what's an alias? I'm a dog


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks rosco dog


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

hi peewee


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

So this is dog vs dog spam fest?


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

I see what you did there


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice april fools joke, a month early there NJ... If you ever see this that is.

I was thinking it had to be a hormone imbalance or a joke that caused a false positive.

Womens hormones can be so nutty sometimes.


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

hmm, spam here or the other thread...


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

here looks good enough


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

hi matt


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

Am I doing this right?


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

looks good


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

hi boomer


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

Need more people to do this, its kinda fun


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

these guys just like to watch


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

perverts


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

maybe you need to go chase them for a while


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

Id rather just pee on them


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

that'd work too


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

bye boomer


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

matt is still here tho


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

probably try to read the ending of the thread on page 4 or 5


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 27, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

thanks for the post matt


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

Matt, you need more than just popcorn


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

like more posts


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

hi mike


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

start using condoms mike


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Wth, i go into the field and come back to a spam fest?


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Enjoy guys, I've gotta get work done


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi rosco


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

buy bly (ima a poet)


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice one roscoe


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry, Rosco


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Arent you on the other team matt


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

spam &amp; eggs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

ok, have to split for a while, time to go make another show...


----------



## PeeWee (Feb 27, 2014)

Enjoy the spamming, this is kind of fun


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

PEEP SHOW?


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

mpas spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

mpas spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

mpas spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

mpas spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

mpas spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

mpas spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

mpas spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

mpas spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

mpas spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

mpas spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

mpas spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

mpas spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

mpas spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

mpas spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

apms mpas maps *spam :bananalama: *


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

You're still in rosco


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

I am a dog.


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

I am a dog.


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi there


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

hey dug


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi there


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

potatoes


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

I am a great tracker


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

potatoes


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

My pack sent me on a special mission, all by myself


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

potatoes


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

SQUIRREL!


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

My pack sent me on a special mission, all by myself


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

SQUIRREL!


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

SQUIRREL!


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

SQUIRREL!


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

SQUIRREL!


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

SQUIRREL!


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

SQUIRREL!


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 27, 2014)

damn...


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

SQUIRREL!


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

SQUIRREL!


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Looks like we have some help


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

I do not like the cone of shame.


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

I do not like the cone of shame.


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

I do not like the cone of shame.


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

tell me about it. cant lick myself


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

I do not like the cone of shame.


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 27, 2014)

hahaha


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Funny dogs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 27, 2014)

This awesome


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 27, 2014)

post


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 27, 2014)

wait


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 27, 2014)

TOASTIES!


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

you're telling me. I don't even have thumbs and I'm typing


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

What are you the hall monitor matt


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

meat and potatoes


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

pick up your trash


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

pick up your trash


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

pick up your trash


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

pick up your trash


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

pick up your trash


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

pick up your trash


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

pick up your trash


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

pick up your trash


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

pick up your trash


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

pick up your trash


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

pick up your trash


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

pick up your trash


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

pick up your trash


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

pick up your trash


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

pick up your trash


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

pick up your trash


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

pick up your trash


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

pick up your trash


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

pick up your trash


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Still?


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

stop littering


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Do you have a job?


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

spam


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

My master made me this collar. He is a good and smart master and he made me this collar so that I may speak.


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

My master made me this collar. He is a good and smart master and he made me this collar so that I may speak.


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

My master made me this collar. He is a good and smart master and he made me this collar so that I may speak.


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

Squirrel!


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

I can bark.


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

I can bark.


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

I can bark.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi dug


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Have you seen rosco


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

here I am


----------



## Dug (Feb 27, 2014)

I was hiding under your porch because I love you.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Good boy


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 27, 2014)

I ain't got no thumbs


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Stop whining


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh dear lord dafuq happened in here?


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Well, I came clean about the thread. And my dogs went to work for me to ensure victory.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow. Or should I say bow wow?

You do realize that I will be checking IP's right, thread post count has to be from people not in your team, regardless of use of aliases.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

But seriously to those who were offended by the false subject of the thread, I am sorry. It was intend to be for the game. I never meant to upset anyone.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 27, 2014)

Of course. Check away.


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

i'm baaaack.


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

flying solo


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

next


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Oh dear lord dafuq happened in here?




It is terrible to watch something you created go astray, isn't it?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Wow. Or should I say bow wow?
> 
> You do realize that I will be checking IP's right, thread post count has to be from people not in your team, regardless of use of aliases.


AAAAAAAAH.....HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

spam


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

post


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

it's friday


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

I ain't got no thumbs


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

Is it 5 pm yet


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

no one wants to talk to me


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

so hows the weather there?


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

roscodog05 said:


> so hows the weather there?


yeah, I was a little cold too.


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

Are you getting hungry?


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

roscodog05 said:


> Are you getting hungry?


you know, it's not really lunch time yet...


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

So then go find something to do. I have to get back to work!


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

roscodog05 said:


> So then go find something to do. I have to get back to work!


Well alright then.


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

Fine!


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

NO Wilson! It is still not lunch time.


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Wtf


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

Just wait 15 minutes more Wilson.


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

Alright Wilson. What do you want for lunch?


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

That's a great choice. I'll have it too.


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

Did you want fries with that?


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

Alright! Alright! You can have onion rings. Are you happy?


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

good.


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 28, 2014)

Yer a little off Rosco. Have you had yer distemper shot?


----------



## Dug (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi there


----------



## Dug (Feb 28, 2014)

Have you seen a bird?


----------



## Dug (Feb 28, 2014)

Have you seen a bird?


----------



## Dug (Feb 28, 2014)

Have you seen a bird?


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

No, really. Wilson, don't get up. Stay right there.


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

start wrapping things up Wilson. Almost time to leave.


----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## roscodog05 (Feb 28, 2014)

hi matt


----------



## cement (Feb 28, 2014)

not creepy at all


----------



## Dug (Feb 28, 2014)

hi!


----------



## Dug (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey, I know a joke! A squirrel walks up to a tree and says, "I forgot to store acorns for the winter and now I am dead." Ha! It is funny because the squirrel gets dead!


----------



## Dug (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey, I know a joke! A squirrel walks up to a tree and says, "I forgot to store acorns for the winter and now I am dead." Ha! It is funny because the squirrel gets dead!


----------



## Dug (Feb 28, 2014)

I can smell you!


----------

